# Open paint, close your eyes, draw a cat and post!



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Post your closed eyed cat drawings!!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Didn't really turn out the way I expected it to:


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine's not very good...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried. :cry


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Whoa, abstract.

Attempt number 2:


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Original Reece >_>

I lost my original cat drawing  Attempt #2:


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

bahh, using tiny touchpad on mini notebook


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Great success!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"oh noes.. my tails and leg haz a falls offed" </cattalkfail>


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


> it's... beautiful :yay


:lol thanks


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Um... I tried!! :lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I cannot believe I'm doing this LOL


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Um... I tried!! :lol


Yours is actually cute lmao ^__^


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Yours is actually cute lmao ^__^


Why thank you. I guess i can add 'drawing kinda cute cats in mspaint with my eyes shut' to my list of skills. I shall update my CV immediately.

Yours is kind of.. um.... vaguely catlike? :b


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

lol it must be a windy day, he whiskers and paws are blowing away...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol only vaguely catlike? :blank it's a masterpiece haha


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Officially my favorite thread :haha


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Lol only vaguely catlike? :blank it's a masterpiece haha


Okay okay it's very catlike, if a little disembodied :blank Maybe it's a ghost cat??

I'm sure they'll have it up in an art gallery by tomorrow morning :b

Also nice cats people....  :lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Sigh, I kept opening my eyes and found I'd switched into another window so I had to disable my taskbar to do this. Fortunately it was worth the trouble:


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Fun! Tried it twice:



















I love how I seem to get worse with each try. Haha.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Epic cat of epicness. (that was directed at Resonance!)

I like your cats Rose :lol


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I find it hilarious how I completely missed the face. 
I like everyone's attempt at this cattiness.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

IM GETTING THERE


----------



## sapik (Aug 30, 2011)

:wtf. I LOLed when I see it. :clap


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## dollhouse (Aug 20, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/catjq.png/


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The stuff on the left is whiskers. The caption says "Me want Fancy Feast".


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so talented it's not even funny!


:clap:yes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i added the eyes, nose, and CIGARETTE afterward. i cheated. but the rest is eyes closed i swear x/










this whole thread is epic


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

heartofchambers said:


> I find it hilarious how I completely missed the face.
> I like everyone's attempt at this cattiness.


If you ignore the bit that's supposed to be his head, this one actually makes a pretty good sea lion!



odd_one_out said:


>


Winner.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

It's... it's beautiful :blank this is better than what I can draw with eyes open! XD


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

here


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

As I suspected. all you people have the drawing skills of serial killers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I spoke too soon:


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

lol this'll turn out horrible.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hahaha this thread is great..


To paint!


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

It's head fell off


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aloysius said:


>


LOL. :clap


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor lil guy! :'(

Jimmy I hope you haven't spent 2 hours drawing a bloody cat!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Imageshack won't upload mine?


> : (


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It seems your cat is suffering explosive diarrhea!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> It seems your cat is suffering explosive diarrhea!


Must be all that banana bread she got into. :um


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hilarious thread 









DeCATitated kitty is not amused.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


>


WHAT THE ____ IS THAT! :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

(I forgot whiskers, ****.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bada$$ looking cats here! I would try, but there's no way I can work paint with my laptop cursor! Need an actual mouse.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my god that's disturbing. 


this is a fantastic thread. I see a whole series of close-your-eyes drawing threads.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Best thread ever. I am loling so much.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


>


^Is this two cats or one?

Attempt number three, I think this just about as good as mine's going to get:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> Is this two cats or one?


I think it's one cat mounting a headless cat. Necrophilia?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, I opened my eyes for the trident. :b


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

My first attempt with a laptop touchpad, no mouse, I was tempted to try again before posting, but that's cheating, not to mention no fun! In hindsight I should have tried once with eyes open before attempting the eyes closed version.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

cat by demiguise, on Flickr


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sort of a cat/hippo hybrid I guess.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


>


Heh... kitteh's gettin' some.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy cow my cat is the bomb!

My cropping skills are not


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ More like "holy cat!" :shock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Is this two cats or one?


It was supposed to be one. lol. The two pointy things on the top were supposed to be ears. I totally missed with the eyes. :b Also, I was using a laptop, so yeah. lol. I'll try one on the desktop real quick for comparison.









^ That part was supposed to be a paw touching the screen.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

badly drawn cat is not amused...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nyx said:


> cat by demiguise, on Flickr





Hiccups said:


> badly drawn cat is not amused...


"look at those retarded cat heads, I could do way better" 








ok nvm


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^ That's what you get for mocking people's cat heads!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Rofl, I kinda messed the head up.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pointy said:


>


Whoa, kitty champion.


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh god, I got the depth of the tablecloth all wrong. Embarrassing.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:blank


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

anonymid said:


> :blank


Looks like the cat's head was severed by its own whiskers :b


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Annie K said:


>


^ My favourite so far. That cat has an infectious smile.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

My masterpiece:


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> this is a fantastic thread. I see a whole series of close-your-eyes drawing threads.


Yeah, this definitely needs to become a thing. Like, a new theme every week or something.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cats are apparently not my strong point lol!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can kind of see it.









Open-eyed cat drawing JUST BECAUSE.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> *challenge accepted...*


nice.

lot better than mine I just closed my eyes and envisioned the first thought and .... I put a lot of thought into it and well.... just let my mouse cursor wander and find it's own way to speak the unspoken that only my mind could see...










I think my head kittah has some issues. :sus


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay, so... I don't really have an excuse for the legs, but I was really hoping I'd end up drawing the whiskers close to the face... That didn't happen.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

some of these drawings are cute!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Spindrift:1059261756 said:


> Didn't really turn out the way I expected it to:


Catdog!!  I loved that show


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

His name is Snufflyboo. His whiskers were tragically destroyed in an altercation with a snapping turtle, which caused despair so great that his face melted off.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Fruitcake:1059682169 said:


> His name is Snufflyboo. His whiskers were tragically destroyed in an altercation with a snapping turtle, which caused despair so great that his face melted off.


Cute! Looks like a very furry kitty


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried it in color, I swear I didn't opened my eyes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I tried it in color, I swear I didn't opened my eyes


Draw an open eyed cat now!

My cats whiskers look like legs lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Draw an open eyed cat now!


ok  though i'm so clumzy with the mouse, i prefer a drawpad

damn second time off topic and not playing by the rules))


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> ok  though i'm so clumzy with the mouse, i prefer a drawpad
> 
> damn second time off topic and not playing by the rules))


 its even better!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Old thread but I had to try it anyways!

Attempt the First:









Attempt the Second (cause the first was an epic fail):









Well, you know what they say, second time's the charm... eh, not really. =]


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

This is BY FAR the most amazing cat picture ever. :clap


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Old thread but I had to try it anyways!
> 
> Attempt the First:


Your first one looks like it's cleaning itself.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol it's better than i can draw with my eyes open!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ your cat appears to be smoking!

lol nice drawings everybody, is good for a laugh =D


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I tried it in color, I swear I didn't opened my eyes


wtf, no way u did that in paint...


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Second try...
Expectations:








Reality:


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

XD funny thread.. (Bump it again..)


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

hmm..


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry cat. Apparently you've been decapitated and are missing a foot. ):


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Am not exactly sure what's going on with it's face...


I am D':


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> LMAO! I'm actually sorta proud of this :lol


:clap


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

This is a fun thread :boogie


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

Heh, showing off my skills. >:3


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

what the **** O_O

drew this at 3:30 am...


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol, it's a strange body


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

^ Pretty good.

Second attempt and I actually kinda impressed myself:










This one is called Frinklesmoo and he does NOT have seven legs. The extra ones are... matted clumps of fur on his belly...?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ I thought maybe it was a girl kitty who recently had kittens . . . if you know what I mean. :um










This is Professor Whiskard Fluffysen. His Ph.D. thesis was about distorting space and time. During his research, he had an accident involving an experimental teleporter machine and a nearby poodle, hence, his strange appearance.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

cj66 said:


>


This is beautiful! :yes









Best attempt I could do. Looks like he got some sort of stache going on.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Isn't it cute?


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I was laughing to myself like an idiot as I was doing this:


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stilla said:


> This is beautiful! :yes


 :blush thanks!



> _Best attempt I could do. Looks like he got some sort of stache going on_.














Secretaz said:


> Isn't it cute?


Tigger!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


>


This looks ...... erm great....


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Omg this is the BEST IDEA EVER.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Omg this is the BEST IDEA EVER.


I like the part where I get to close my eyes and think about cats.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

The two dots under the face is supposed to be the eyes, and under that is supposed to be the whiskers. I failed big time, lol


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

yucky


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yikes...


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

cutter123 said:


> Yikes...


Nice. This reminds me of paintings I've seen in art galleries that sell for millions.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

WTF! :lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^^ I thought maybe it was a girl kitty who recently had kittens . . . if you know what I mean. :um
> 
> This is Professor Whiskard Fluffysen. His Ph.D. thesis was about distorting space and time. During his research, he had an accident involving an experimental teleporter machine and a nearby poodle, hence, his strange appearance.


*Thort both comments were hilarious!!  And drawing very 'unique' hehee*


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Addler said:


> Thank you for this thread.


Dammit, I can't believe I didn't sign mine. Yours looks like a puss in boots


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Improvement? No?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Improvement? No?


Definitely! That is extremely cute.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Definitely! That is extremely cute.


Haha, thanks! The whiskers, mouth and eyes always seem to end up in the bottom left corner of the face. :teeth


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey, at least they're on the head. This is my last attempt... (I have become addicted to drawing cats with eyes closed) :|


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice shape! Here is my tribute to Frinklesmoo. Sort of...:rofl Of course, I had to use my signature style: "Face Off".


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

some of you people are really good at this. at least mines pink :b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Nice shape! Here is my tribute to Frinklesmoo. Sort of...:rofl Of course, I had to use my signature style: "Face Off".


Awww  Frinklesmoo will be flattered by your fine portraiture.



huh said:


> some of you people are really good at this. at least mines pink :b


Damn straight. Most of these kitties are anatomically questionable, but at least they are all unique.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My latest creation! The face isn't off that much this time. :b This really is addictive.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on people; we need more cats!

I shall name thee Mongo.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Dawww. Mongo you rittle cutiepoo. >w<










This one is Picatso.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Gerald the swamp kittymonster from hell.










This mutation was really good in my head.










Successful face! This is Humphrey, the most content kitteh ever.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If only they were real.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Whoa man, I don't think you should be posting something as horrifying as that Sir Death picture on here. I'm gonna have nightmares about that vicious beast now.

A wild blargwargle appears!



















This puppy was supposed to be chasing the kitty, but they look more like pals.










It's sad how hard I tried on these two.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol really hard without a mouse, Introducing omg kitty...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Fruitcake said:


> A wild blargwargle appears!


Alright, this one is my favorite forever.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What does it mean?!?! Also, Sir Death is probably my best work so far. Either him or Mongo. :b


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I finally gave up and cheated

my Paint has awesome brushes! ^_^ (windows 8 consumer preview, it's free)

These are all pretty cool cat pictures


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nookie looks like a soft cuddly toy. :3

Lord Snuckleton:










Beast:










Rupert:










Hal (who in this picture is suffering from existential angst):










Geoffrey, after glimpsing sight of the vacuum cleaner:










Pooky:










Mister Snugglepoo:










and I can't bring myself to name this creation...










Too many cats? WAHT?


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Beast:


Aww, he reminds me of my cat, named "Het Bees". He's gone now. 



Fruitcake said:


> Too many cats? WAHT?


There can never be enough cats!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Pooky:


LOL I was seeing cute, cute, cute-- woah


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Aww, he reminds me of my cat, named "Het Bees". He's gone now.


:squeeze He was happy yet slightly unruly looking?  Is Het Bees a normal name in the Netherlands or does it have some meaning?

I like the naming of Maggot and King Dollar xD Is that Fuzzy Wuzzy's tongue hanging off his chin? You're getting good at placing the face inside the head. I seem to be getting worse. I tried using pictures of Oliver to improve. It didn't work.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> :squeeze He was happy yet slightly unruly looking?  Is Het Bees a normal name in the Netherlands or does it have some meaning?
> 
> I like the naming of Maggot and King Dollar xD Is that Fuzzy Wuzzy's tongue hanging off his chin? You're getting good at placing the face inside the head. I seem to be getting worse. I tried using pictures of Oliver to improve. It didn't work.


Het Bees is meant to have a t on the end of "Bees". It'd translate to "The Beast", but I felt like he didn't need the extra t! He was a little evil, yes, but so innocent, fun and beautiful. 

Yeah, Fuzzy had an accident with the sharp edge of a can of sardines. 

I was just getting lucky with the placement of them, honestly. Seems like I have to master tongues now, though; I somehow need to make them look like they feel nothing like sandpaper, but do.

I love your cat; he's beautiful! I like the second picture where he's laying down, both the drawing and the photograph! His tail looks great. His ear is folded outwards in the last picture? :lol


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

TADA! :yes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

One for the night...


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

The cat's beard was supposed to be it's fangs. :sus


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Het Bees is meant to have a t on the end of "Bees". It'd translate to "The Beast", but I felt like he didn't need the extra t! He was a little evil, yes, but so innocent, fun and beautiful.
> 
> Yeah, Fuzzy had an accident with the sharp edge of a can of sardines.
> 
> ...


Aww. I'd love to see a photo of him. Did he die of old age? Poor Het Bees, and poor Fuzzy Wuzzy. D: Do you have any cats now?

Yeah, Olly sometimes accidentally turns his ears inside out while he's cleaning.



bkhill5 said:


> The cat's beard was supposed to be it's fangs. :sus


Its ears look like demon horns. :afr


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LMAO, :lol I will NEVER unsubscribe from this thread :clap.

I had a second go at it O_O:









The bottom right was supposed to be the cat's eyes and whiskers.. don't know what happened there :sus


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Aww. I'd love to see a photo of him. Did he die of old age? Poor Het Bees, and poor Fuzzy Wuzzy. D: Do you have any cats now?
> 
> Yeah, Olly sometimes accidentally turns his ears inside out while he's cleaning.


Hm, I think I have some pictures of him at home, but none with me right now.  He died at a young age 'cause of toxoplasmosis.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmm, it's been a while!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Hmm, it's been a while!


Lol, what a name. His frazzledness suits it.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ziggy:









Earl:









Twinklemuffin:









Sadie:


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ yours is good!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

*This is a marvelous art form. Here is my first attempt:










Will there be other attempts? I don't know... It depends on how bored I get and whether or not I remember about this thread... *


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

*Oh! This one is much better than my other. (depending on your definition of the word "better.")*


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I was off a little, but the line in front of the feet is suppose to be its smile. :um


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

k so A, i opened and just drew a cat then i decided to try again after analyzing a photo of a cat.. B was the result?? wth


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't do it without cheating. I have to peek :b


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1st Attempt (Bad):









2nd Attempt (Worse): 









3rd Attempt (Success!):


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a lot more difficult than I thought...

Didn't chance drawing in a face as I had no idea where the head was once I'd drawn in the tail...:lol


Silly question but how did you all post photos directly into your posts?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

surprised this came out ok... except it looks like it's pooping. That was really meant to be its other leg :\ lol


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_umm....yeah  _


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

uhh...I don't know where its face went.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I did not close my eyes when I drew this. :lol


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> I did not close my eyes when I drew this. :lol


haha, I was about to say, no way did you do that with your eyes closed!


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

me tried


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Call me Rembrandt.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Eyesight is kind of important. I now realize this.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Coming to an art auction near you!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> I did not close my eyes when I drew this. :lol


then you're disqualify because that was the rules!
Who do you think you are?!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ha


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

best i could do op


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Elad said:


> best i could do op


:haha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can see the humor in that, better not say there might be kids or even mods watching.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know what happened to the middle...


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Poor kittycat.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Amphoteric said:


> Poor kittycat.


:lol

I love how the facial features are not on the face! I don't see how anybody could get all the facial features on the face without looking.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't ask what's going on under the tail, I don't know what I was trying to do.
This thread gave me a few good laughs. :haha


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Best thread idea ever! :lol

Mine has a serious underbite.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I tried and it came out a complete nonsense. :lol I don't think I could even draw a cat with my eyes open. All of yours are actually pretty good.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I wonder if Louvre would be interested in this


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy ****. That looks terrible. :eyes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

laughs
what is this
(i opened my eyes between each new drawing to switch colors)


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Try number two...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

derp


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Be jealous of mah skillz.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol this whole thread makes me laugh


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Fail.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Fun times.


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

http://grab.by/sfBE

Kinda got the whiskers in the wrong place and the body looks more like a turtle lol


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Be jealous of mah skillz.


Your cat has kitteh skillz.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mines is a horrid atrocity ._ .


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

My second "cat".


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Elad said:


> best i could do op


I'm going to be laughing at this forever.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

odd_one_out said:


>


rofl did anyone else think there was a vagina in this one

:haha

Still better than what i could do tho even with my eyes open .... im shyte


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Second attempt. Came out way better, I like its pose.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

moloko said:


> Second attempt. Came out way better, I like its pose.


Nice! I did a third one but mine keep getting worse.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

NeverAFrown_00 said:


>


Catfish? :lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The words underneath say 'Kitty Kitty'


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Elad said:


> best i could do op


I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

probably offline said:


> derp


It's almost Hello Kitty sorta.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use an app on my phone.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

cuppy said:


>


Starfish?


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

This is the most adorable thread idea ever.

Here is my exquisite work of art. I was going for the more minimalist look:


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well it could have been worse.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I call this one 'kickin back' :lol My God, I must be spacially challenged.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

And your ears, kitty. What the hell did you fight with?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

>.> i fail


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

\


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

This one was saved by the fact that I ran out of space at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Chesire Cat???


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i had my eyes open


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam if I got the back end on that woulda been pretty good :lol


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

herk said:


> i had my eyes open


I like your cat picture.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I like your cat picture.


Thankyou, I worked really hard on it, for several seconds. Game recognize game.


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

I thought it would end up waay worse.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple tries


----------

